# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  كدام ورژن اينستال شيلد؟

## paeezeh

سلام.من از دلفي 2007 و sql server 2000 براي برنامم استفاده كردم. كدام ورژن بهتره؟ فرقي هم مي كنه؟

----------

